# Chatroom!?!



## Tonetigger (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi just wondering does anyone here ever use the chatroom, its just everytime i go in there no-one is there! If people do use it what sort of times do people go in? would be great to talk to some people here!

Take care 4 now

Tone xxxx


----------



## Tonetigger (Apr 26, 2007)

Tonetigger said:


> Hi just wondering does anyone here ever use the chatroom, its just everytime i go in there no-one is there! If people do use it what sort of times do people go in? would be great to talk to some people here!
> 
> Take care 4 now
> 
> Tone xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't use it mysefl... we'd need to sort a date and time out to use it altogether.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, that'd be fun. A monster chat. fun-fun


----------

